# It's been so long



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I don't even know where to start....


The short story is that my mom started to have serious health problem. It was one thing after another. In the spring she had a stroke during surgery. At first no one would believe me that she wasn’t her usual self and was too confuse but doctors always have an answer for you. I really had to fight them to get her back I the hospital to be evaluated but eventually I convince the doctors there was something wrong. And I owe it all to a loaf of bread.

I never thought they would keep her in the hospital for so long but they insisted she needed more care than I could give her. My mom is now in a residence where she can get the care she needs. That is the very very short version. It was a hard year but I’ll never be sorry I gave it to my mother. 

So here I am back home, with a computer and internet access again. It's nice to finally be back but I fear it will take me forever to catch up.


So how have you all been? Any new book I need to read, recipes I have to try??

Isabelle


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Welcome back Isabelle,

We missed you.
CC


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

A lot of new people!...I'm pretty sure you don't know me though  

Sorry to hear about your troubles, my family had to go through the same ordeal with my maturnal grandmother who died in January from liver cancer. She was fighting it for 3 years, gone in for surgery 5 times that I've counted and all within a 1 year period (that drains you tremendously). In her last 6 months, we had her on the waiting list for palative care but my youngest uncle and I would staying over at her apartment to keep a watchfull eye. In my grandmother's case though, the doctors tried to expell her from the hospital as early as possible (our hospitals are always lacking room for long term patients) but it only harmed her more in the end as she had to return less then a month later.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

Dear Isa, 
A good book is the new King Arthur Cookie Companion, i'm drooling over the pictures right now.
Sorry to hear about your mom, but now you can concentrate on being her daughter and not her caretaker, so it may be a little easier on your relationship. When i had to put my Mom into a hospice 3 yrs. ago it was the hardest but the best decision i ever had to make in my entire life. I was able to have quality time with her for her remaining time.
kat


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh I'm so glad you're back :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: ! I can only imagine how difficult this year has been, and I'm so sorry you and your family have had to endure so much. 
How are you? We have missed you here. 

Much love,  
Emily


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Cherie, it's so very good to hear from you again. Your spirit has been here, and we think of you and wondered how you were. When searching for an old thread and its gems of information, more often than not your name was on that thread. 

Your mother is very fortunate to have you to watch over her and give her the tenderness of a daughter's heart. 

We are so happy to have you among us again. I wish you health and peace!

Warm regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Welcome back!!! As you can see, you and your input have definately been missed. Im sorry to hear about your Mother. She is lucky to have a daughter such as yourself, willing to devote so much time and energy. Best wishes!!!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Welcome back Isa! I'm glad you're back. Sorry to hear about your mother. 

Cheftalk has been good to me. I've always found this place therapeutic. I hope you do too.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Isa, how great it is to see you back here! I hope that you are feeling okay these days. Never mind catching up. Old friends never need to.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Welcome back Isa! You've been missed, I'm sorry that you were without a computer during your trials....
It's been a wasteland in cookbooks, nothing has been of interest for an awfully long time.  
Cheftalk has gotten me through some incredibly hard times....there are always voices of friends to distract, comfort or advise around.
Here's to better times, and better cookbooks


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Glad your back Isa also glad your mom is getting the care she needs.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I can certainly attest to that myself!

Isa, it's good to hear from you and welcome back. I am sorry your family has had to go through ordeals, I only wish it didn't have to be so. There's not a lot we can say except to let you know that you have been missed and we're happy you're back with us


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Welcome back old friend. I gotta tell you, I was getting a little worried for a while there. 
And what about you? How is your health? Taking care of your mom must have been really hard for you in more ways than one. But you are back and that is good.

Jock


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thank you guys for the warm welcome, you have no idea how much I have miss being on Chef Talk. Reading all your nice messages I had tears in my eyes. 

It has been hard but my mom needed me and I was glad I could be there for her. Unfortunately it took its toll on me. 

The worst was in December just before Christmas I ended up in the hospital with some weird infection no one could pin point. I spend the holidays drinking cranberry juice and eating pineapple. I was so sick, I couldn’t even look at cookbooks. 

In January I had to take it easy so I made breads, lots of it I think it was 14 loaves. I am sure Kyle can understand the urge that sometime overcome you to make bread. For me, the urge came from Bernard Claytons New Complete Book of Bread that a friend gave me. I can’t believe I hadn’t seen that book before. I was really drawn to the bread with fruits and nuts. One day I might even tell you about the magic bread.  

Now I find I get tired even more quickly then before, that I have to stop more often and of course there is always the pain. Even now I find it hard to sit at the computer. I have to take break every so often, so please forgive me if I am unable to stop by as often as I want. I hope eventually things will improve. 


Isabelle


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Once you've got the energy, tell us about the magic bread!!!! :crazy: 

Good to have you back, Isa.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Isa, how wonderful to see you back. I've had a busy year too, and don't get here often. It's beautiful the way you took care of your mother.


----------

